# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Девид Линч и его фильмы

## Artist

На этом форуме наверняка найдутся поклонники этого гениального психопата! "Twin Peaks", "Fire Walk With Me", "Mulholland Dr.", "Blue Velvet" и др. Именно он режиссер этих жутких кошмаров.

----------


## infinity

а тебе не нравятся эти фильмы???...по-моему гениальные фильмы...дают повод задуматься!!!

----------


## Artist

Разве по моему сообщению не видно? Да я в восторге от него и его фильмов! Я обожаю его с детства, с 3 лет! "Твин Пикс" фильм моей жизни. "Mulholland Dr." самый жуткий кошмар, который я когда-либо видел. Музыка Angelo Badalamenti сопровождает меня везде. "Тайный Дневник Лоры Палмер", написанный Дженнифер Линч практически настольная книга. Я боготворю Линча! Он гениальный человек! Ну конечно он псих, но какой талант! Он завораживает своими фильмами - это настоящая Магия!

----------


## infinity

и даже у таких ГЕНИАЛЬНЫХ психов,есть такие преданные поклонники!

----------


## Artist

:Smile: ))) Это правда!

----------


## falling_angel

а мне нравится его Человек-Слон. Абсолютно не свойственный фильм для Линча...но гениальный...я долго после него плакала :Frown:  сильно очень задел...

----------


## Artist

Да, Человек-слон... Но Линч снимал много разных фильмов и каждому периоду характерны разные картины... Твин Пикс, Малхолланд Др., The Lost Highway относятся к его "темному периоду", а Человек -Слон к "светлому" кажется... Его творчество вообще очень разнообразно...

----------


## falling_angel

да...а есть вообще из раннего творчества короткомертражк...там вообще))) как например "7 блюющих мужиков" или "алфавит"... это надо еще понять... :Smile:  у меня наверно не очень получилось)

----------


## Artist

Или "Бабушка"... Понять Линча ооооочень трудно... Я сушил голову над Малхолланд Др. больше недели, а потом все таки решил посмотреть ответы к его подсказкам :Smile:  Он и сам не вполне уверен в том, что снимает... знает ответы не на все вопросы... Оставляет много загадок, на которые нет ответа даже у него... Вот это гений!

----------


## Johny

супер... он гений, после Маллхоланда было долгое оцепенение... но всетаки врубился, а вот в Шоссе Вникуда так и не врубился....

----------


## Artist

> супер... он гений, после Маллхоланда было долгое оцепенение... но всетаки врубился, а вот в Шоссе Вникуда так и не врубился....


 http://twinpeaks.cinema.ru/LH/faq.htm

----------


## ccrmptn

Насколько я помню, смысловая нагрузка фильма Шоссе В Никуда хорошо растолковывается в фильме Киногид извращенца http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=562597

----------


## vega

Он поехавший, но гениальный, лол

----------


## Dead.me.tri

Голова-Ластик. Особенно непонятно и неприятно. Я так и не поняла в чем смысл сего творения.

А Человек-Слон - один из самых трогательнейших картин.

----------

